# Finals!!!! :(



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Gaaahh!! Finals for me are on Monday and Tuesday. Unfortunately that is why I have not been on too much recently.. wanted y'all to know I am not abandoning you!! I am just studying like crazy . lol.
So, anyone else have finals soon?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Do well girl! Glad you are taking it seriously and focusing on your school more then a forum.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I hate finals! My teachers have been swamping us with work this entire week.We had finals in science all week long.Next is English.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Stacey!
These are my first finals ever, so I am a little nervous. I am getting all A's though, and everything makes sense and they look pretty easy, but I am still nervous.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You'll do fine!The more nervous you get the worse you'll do so don't worry about it and you'll do fine!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL that makes sense . Thanks


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No problem.I'm the same way.I get straight A's ang I still get very nervous and jittery!


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

Ahh, tell me about it! My finals just finished - they were Wed, Thurs, and Fri. But it is such a relief once you get them over with. And I think I did fine on all of them. Whew!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck all on your finals.

We just started Spring Semester at both colleges that I attend on Monday. So I am jsut swamped with homework!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck with your finals!! You'll do fine


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep, finals are coming up for me too :shock: I kind of forgot... tons of work as usual, but I'm not really studying for them yet. I'm in the habit of not really studying until the night before lol :roll: At this moment I'm halfway through a 10 page English paper due Tuesday and have yet to start my History paper, also due Tuesday. Those are my two honors classes this semester, so I'm looking forward to having it easier next semester.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

hope everything went well i already took mine .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy, by the way that you all are talking about your high school assignments - I kind of feel lucky to be in College - LOL!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck Katherine! I'll keep you in my prayers. You'll do just fine!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a history and English paper as well as a history project due this monthas well!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I have papers due most weeks.. :roll:. lol! Stinks. .

Thanks so much everyone!! You guys are so wonderful and so supportive .


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck Katherine. I am glad to see you are taking your studying seriously. I am also amazed the amount of work required for school these days. My son is in the fourth grade and his homework some nights is tremendous. Especially for a 10 yr old with ADHD. And the stuff he is learning now is what I learned in 6th or 7th grade. Can you believe he has goverment in 4th grade. I had that as a freshman in high school. I am so glad that I don't have to do the school thing anymore. Life got easier for me after high school and college. Now of course any stress I have is just everyday life issues. I think the kids today have alot on there shoulders and parents don't always realize how stressful school can be for you kids.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Katherine, what grade are you in?*​


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Anna!

Sara, I am a freshman (9th grade)


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! Finished with 2 out of 4 so far... gonna take another in a few minutes . My Algebra final I got perfect! Now I am excited. HEHE.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Way to go Katherine!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright Katherine!!  :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay Katherine!! You go girl!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL Thanks guys!!! I got an A on everything.. except History . But that was a high B. LOL! So I am getting an A in every class! Yeah! Thanks for the prayers. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You'r lucky you're done.We didn't have school today so we continue ours tomorrow if we have school.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww. Hope you finish soon Sara! Good luck.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope so too.LOL I'm doing fine in all my classes so it's all o.k.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

I sent you a pm "gote gurl"


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh kathryn congrats on all the great grades! I envy you, though im out of high school now and happy to be it was always a struggle for me. I got decent grades but they were average, except in art and drama i always got A's there. but math was a struggle for mas as was history, It made it difficult because when i wasn't getting it i wasn;t really having fun and therfore really didn't care to be there. When i was a Junior i was lucky enough to attend a technical HS across the water for half the day, went to school for vet. assisting and dog groomng, we had cats dogs and horses in the classroom. now there was something i enjoyed!
Congrats again good luck on anymore you may have!
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Beth! Yeah, now I have semester 2 finals to look forward to.. :roll: Thank God that school ends for a few months of the year. I can't wait to start showing my goats again!


----------

